

Microsoft readies for war with new 'Small Business Division' for cloud push - coderdude
http://www.readwriteweb.com/cloud/2010/07/microsoft-readies-for-war-with.php

======
mark_l_watson
I stopped being a Microsoft fan many years ago, but it seems like they have a
great way to fight back against Google Apps, etc.: make all new versions of
Windows work out of the box with free versions of Sharepoint, online Office,
etc. and hope to get revenue when some individuals and most companies upgrade
to premium services.

Ubuntu One is roughly the same idea: build a service right into the distro.

------
InclinedPlane
Excellent, now they only need to hire a guy to go out and evangelize the MS
platform for startups and small businesses!

Oops: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Don_Dodge>

~~~
MartinCron
There are plenty of guys who go out and evangelize the MS platform for
startups and small businesses. I know a bunch of them, contact me if you want
to meet them.

